# Remote uncoupling



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Will all the new Kadee couplers work with magnets for uncoupling? Hard to believe I don't have a magnet in this house anywhere, but I can't find one to try it out.

Okay, found a magnet (on the fridge, of course.) While it sure looks like the air hoses are metal and react to the magnet, not sure how this works. It is strong enough to attract the entire car, but not strong enough to pull the air hose unless it is very close to it. Maybe I can cut a sliver off and put inside the rails to one side and see.

I guess I should just buy one and play with it. 

Is there a better solution for remote uncoupling?

Thank you.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Take a look at all the uncoupling devices that Kadee (The Coupler People) put out:

https://kadee.com/htmbord/uncoupl.htm

And here is a Youtube video showing the install and operating of the uncoupling magnets (a bit long, but worth it, IMO)....


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Works unreliably. Moved the magnet under the track and off to one side. It will uncouple, but not with any consistency.

Guess I'll try one of the Kadee brand magnets and see how that works.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> Take a look at all the uncoupling devices that Kadee (The Coupler People) put out:


Thanks. I can see my home-made magnet is one sided. I'm out of fridge magnets but I think I need two, one on each side to pull both of them away from each other.

I'm going to try a store bought solution and see how reliable it is.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you notice that there is a thin steel plate under the Kadee magnet that acts as an "intensifier? Try that....


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, I saw that. My problem is polarity and I need two magnets to pull the couplers away from each other. My big magnet is too strong and pulls the coupler the wrong way, no matter which way I turn or flip it. Head scratcher. (I thought every magnet had + and -, can't find it on this one.)

The good news is that it looks like this will work reliably. I'd like the option to have a remote industry that isn't that easy to reach.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Magnets*



jackpresley said:


> Yes, I saw that. My problem is polarity and I need two magnets to pull the couplers away from each other. My big magnet is too strong and pulls the coupler the wrong way, no matter which way I turn or flip it. Head scratcher. (I thought every magnet had + and -, can't find it on this one.)
> 
> The good news is that it looks like this will work reliably. I'd like the option to have a remote industry that isn't that easy to reach.


jackpresley;

The uncoupling magnet needs to be stronger than the wimpy magnet tape on most refrigerator magnets, but it also needs to be oriented correctly. The Kadee magnets have their north and south poles pointed toward opposite rails. That draws the air hoses apart, when there is slack in the couplers. The easiest way would be to just buy a Kadee magnet, and install it per the directions. If you want to go with cheaper magnets, Home Depot sells a variety of them. They have small round rare earth (very powerful) magnets that would work for your two-magnet scheme. I saw a Model Railroader Magazine article about using them that way. Home Depot also sells block magnets that I have used as uncouplers.
If you are going to do your uncoupling at a distance, you might want to use Kadee's big, below track, permanent magnet, on a hinge. They show this as an option, in their directions. When the magnet is down, the uncoupler is off. When it is raised, the uncoupler works. The other option is their electromagnetic uncoupler. Either of these setups will prevent unwanted uncoupling. 

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kadee also produces an electro magnet uncoupler for
use in main lines. You push a button to uncouple cars
sitting over it.

The rare earth magnets are much more powerful than
the Kadee magnets but you must use a steel intensifier
under them.

But bear in mind, there are times and places when the
magnetic uncouplling will not be available. That means
you'll need to uncouple manually. This is best done using
a 'HOG' (Hand Of God) wand...simply a plastic or wood
rod with one end filed flat to fit into the Kadee knuckles.
A deft twist and it uncouples (most of the time). Another
HOG is a Fork with magnets attached. You lower it
over the couplers and they open. 

Learn to use the Kadee 'delayed' uncoupling. This is
simply uncoupling over the magnets, then with the
knuckles still open push the car to your spot. It won't
couple until you leave it.

Don


----------

